# 2011 BMC RoadRacer vs. 2012



## August (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry if this has already been discussed, I was wondering what the difference between the 2011 BMC RoadRacer and the 2012 was? Thanks in advance.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

If you go to the BMC site, there is an archive section for 2011 bikes. There you'll find the spec for the 2011 model and from there you can compare it to the 2012 spec.

Looking at both in the shop, frame appears the same.

If you are deciding on 2011 vs 2012, I'd say go 2011 if it's on sale. 
My shop has the 105 spec'd 2011 Roadracer for just $1499. Great price for a full carbon 105 setup with DT Swiss wheels. No reason to get the 2012 if you can score a deal like that.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

The only clear difference is the seat post, the new ones use a clamp and rounded seatpost. Besides that looks like the same bike.

+1 with holy cromoly


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

2011 = Better colors, at least it was with the lime green


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

reality_V2 said:


> 2011 = Better colors, at least it was with the lime green


Agreed. I think 2011 colors in general were more exciting across the board for BMC.

2012 seems to be sedated.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

I am looking to buy a Roadracer. In UK there are goad deal for the model 2011 Ultegra and 2012 105 (£200 more expensive). The 2 frames have the same specifications and geometry in the bmc-racing.com archive.
This will be my first roadbike, after years of MTB.
Shall I go for the Ultegra, less expensive and lighter? Thanks

*2011 Ultegra*:
full Shimano Ultegra brake, shifters and group
DT Swiss - R1700 wheelset
Handlebars Scor MK2 31.8mm
Stem Scor MK2 31.8mm
Saddle Scor
Streampost 73.5 Carbon

*2012 105*:
full Shimano 105 brake, shifters and group
Mavic 2012 Aksium wheelset
Handlebars Easton EA30
Stem Easton EA70
Saddle Fizik Ardea
BMC Carbon Airfoil seatpost


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

All depends on how you value things. IMO, 105 and Ultegra function equivalently well, mainly differing in weight and cachet. 

'11 has the Streampost, with it's elastic expansion plug retention. This weights a bit more and can be problematic compared to the straightforward clamp on the '12.

'11 has a Scor cockpit and saddle which is the BMC house brand compared to "name brand" items on the '12. 

A significant consideration could be the wheels, but I don't know about these. Somebody might chime in or you could query about the wheels in the Wheels and Tires forum.


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

looigi said:


> All depends on how you value things. IMO, 105 and Ultegra function equivalently well, mainly differing in weight and cachet.
> 
> '11 has the Streampost, with it's elastic expansion plug retention. This weights a bit more and can be problematic compared to the straightforward clamp on the '12.
> 
> ...


Thanks! i forgot to mention that on the website of the store the two bikes weight different, with the 2011 being 300 g lighter!


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

looigi said:


> All depends on how you value things. IMO, 105 and Ultegra function equivalently well, mainly differing in weight and cachet.
> 
> '11 has the Streampost, with it's elastic expansion plug retention. This weights a bit more and can be problematic compared to the straightforward clamp on the '12.
> 
> ...


I can't start a new thread about the wheels in the Wheels and Tires forum


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be cautious about believing the published weights... just sayin'


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

looigi said:


> I'd be cautious about believing the published weights... just sayin'


That's true, and you are more expert then me (but I will learn). I was believing it because of the difference 105-ultegra (for the SL01 2013 model it is 8.0 to 7.75 kg, BMC website).

Tomorrow I'll go to the shop and decide. Thinking that this will be my first road bike £200 will help to buy better shoes... maybe... so difficult


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

[sorry for this post non-sense... I just wanted to arrive to 5 posts to be able to open a thread in the wheels section]


----------



## Ullafk (May 19, 2012)

I have a 2012 frameset, having originally had a 2011 which was warrantied due to a crack in the seat tube.

In terms of frame the only difference I have discerned is the seatpost clamping mechanism has changed to a more traditional collar for 2012 from a quill/expansion plug thing on the 2011. I do wonder if my warranty issue was caused by the seat clamp method, it does seem odd it got changed...

On complete bikes, the finishing kit for 2012 is substantially improved; the saddle, stem and bars on the 2011 bikes was SCOR which frankly was terrible (particularly the saddle), though the DT Swiss wheels they came with were pretty nice, if heavy. For 2012 onward they switched to much nicer Easton kit and a nice Fizik saddle and Mavic wheels. 

As for weight, a friend has one with 105 groupset in size 54cm and with lights cages etc it comes in at 9kg stock, so probably 8ish kg clean. I have upgraded everything but the frameset on mine and in size 57cm it comes in at 6.7kg (SRAM Red 2012, Easton EA 90 wheels and stem and EC90 bars).


----------



## teddyuk (Dec 1, 2012)

Now I m even more undecided. Does the 2011 seatpost have problems? I m 80 kgs


----------



## Ullafk (May 19, 2012)

If it were me I would get a 2012 model...the frame is essentially the same but the finishing kit is much better in my view.

Groupsets are another thing all together and thats what you should focus on when deciding, with BMC everything else on the bike is the same from Tiagra to Ultegra, except the paint job (mine is in naked btw)

As for the seat tube/post thing i have heard that the change may have been due to it being overly complicated, prone to slipping, cracking etc, but who really knows, it could as easily have been a more mundane manufacturing simplification decision or just cheaper. 

The frame in either case is excellent though and BMC will look after you.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

New seat post clamp is simpler, cheaper, lighter, and less problematic. The Streampost was one of those engineering/marketing aberrations that come and (hopefully) go.


----------

